# Any other strange mixed fursonas out there?



## Danji (May 26, 2009)

I'm curious to see what else other people have come up with. Pictures would be awesome.

I am a serval zebra mix because I both love their patterns and servals are my favorite cat. 

Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2208024/
and my avatar. I drew both myself


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 26, 2009)

no pics, but a "Backwoods KY Jackfox", jackal redfox hybrid that inhabits the backwoods of the former Confederacy states, but mostly in a house in ky.


----------



## Gavrill (May 26, 2009)

I have a hyena tiger.

Seen here and here.


----------



## InuAkiko (May 27, 2009)

Ok, first of all you are a really good artist =O Second, that is the most random, yet coolest mix I have ever seen *worship*

My fursona is a wolf, but part werewolf or dog of some sort. I don't even know anymore -.-;;; She's the crazy blue thing all over my FA gallery.


----------



## Danji (May 27, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Ok, first of all you are a really good artist =O Second, that is the most random, yet coolest mix I have ever seen *worship*
> 
> My fursona is a wolf, but part werewolf or dog of some sort. I don't even know anymore -.-;;; She's the crazy blue thing all over my FA gallery.



You are much too kind <333 I'm glad you like! -huggle- I get a lot of comments on my mixes. It's always interesting to see what other people come up with X3

Thanks for all the replies so far you guys, interesting mixes -nod nod


----------



## fruitcake (May 27, 2009)

I don't have one (I'm just a regular fairy penguin)... but I've been thinking about making some anthro versions out of some of the more interesting animals from the _Avatar: The Last Airbender_ universe.

They've come up with some really interesting combos, such as: frog-badger, koala-otter, platypus-bear, turtle-duck, and armadillo-lion.

... I think it would be cool to see anthro versions of any of those! :3


----------



## Danji (May 27, 2009)

fruitcake said:


> I don't have one (I'm just a regular fairy penguin)... but I've been thinking about making some anthro versions out of some of the more interesting animals from the _Avatar: The Last Airbender_ universe.
> 
> They've come up with some really interesting combos, such as: frog-badger, koala-otter, platypus-bear, turtle-duck, and armadillo-lion.
> 
> ... I think it would be cool to see anthro versions of any of those! :3



Some of those look like really interesting combos XD If only I didn't have so many characters already x.x Some of them are in need for redesign anywayyyy XDDD

Btw fairy penguins are adorable. I got to see wild ones in Australia when I went to visit. I even got a plush. A unique fursona indeed! =D


----------



## Rumadai (May 27, 2009)

My fursona is something that looks like a lion mixed with a gazelle...  I don't have a picture... but the combo works out pretty nicely.


----------



## Kai Tigrhynte (May 27, 2009)

No pics, but I'd say crow, tiger, and rattlesnake is pretty out there in terms of uniqueness.


----------



## Gavrill (May 27, 2009)

Kai Tigrhynte said:


> No pics, but I'd say crow, tiger, and rattlesnake is pretty out there in terms of uniqueness.


I MUST DRAW THIS. :3


----------



## Danji (May 27, 2009)

Kai Tigrhynte said:


> No pics, but I'd say crow, tiger, and rattlesnake is pretty out there in terms of uniqueness.



Woah definitely a different mixture XDDD awesome!


----------



## Kaamos (May 27, 2009)

.


----------



## Chobaryu (May 27, 2009)

Kai Tigrhynte said:


> No pics, but I'd say crow, tiger, and rattlesnake is pretty out there in terms of uniqueness.



Whoa... then I'm not the only one to mix a big cat, a snake, and a bird, then. 

I'm an Eagle, Cougar, Python, and Dragon mix as an anthro. Anthro 'Sona
My Quad 'sona is an Eagle, Horse, and Dragon mix, which I only have a reference for her species as a picture. x3  Quad 'Sona 
Except for the mane, wings, and tail, though, that colored one on there is pretty much what she looks like.

But you got yourself both a cool 'Sona and art skill, Danji! ^v^


----------



## Darkwing (May 27, 2009)

My 'sona is a red dragon/Black Timber Wolf hybrid, it is sorta unique.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 25, 2009)

Tundra Wolf/Lynx/Hyena


----------



## Yandere (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm a Rabbit Wolf and people always think it's such a weird mix, but, I think of it as maliciously cute. Wolves have always been one of my favorite animals and I just adore rabbits and I love raising them. :3


----------



## Darzi (Jun 26, 2009)

I've got a siamese/rattlesnake RP character, but that's about it, I think...


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 26, 2009)

I had a character who was, designwise, based off a skunk and a spider.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1985836/

And then there's Miss Chimera
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1984048/


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine is not that strange, but not really common, Oriental dragon mixed with wolf.


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jun 26, 2009)

First the pick is not me second i am a Snow Leopard mixed with a little bit of Crocodile and just the smallest bit of arctic wolf i got crocodile teeth and spikes on my back and i have wolf back paws i am mostly Snow Leopard also the pic is what i ate last week for din-din.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 27, 2009)

I saw one furry whose fursona is a wolf rabbit hybrid which confused the crap out of me. XD

He goes by Immelmann on FA.

Other than that, he's cool.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 27, 2009)

Dragon android, and the pic's on the left.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 27, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Dragon android, and the pic's on the left.



I think it's pretty neat!


----------



## Asswings (Jun 28, 2009)

Siamese/fennec/rainbow/doublehawk/greekmyth

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2329829/


----------



## Yandere (Jun 29, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> I saw one furry whose fursona is a wolf rabbit hybrid which confused the crap out of me. XD
> 
> He goes by Immelmann on FA.
> 
> Other than that, he's cool.


 I'm also a Wolf Rabbit hybrid, do I confuse you? 
Him and I are the only to in existence from what I know.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 29, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> I think it's pretty neat!



Thanks.  



Ticon said:


> Siamese/fennec/rainbow/doublehawk/greekmyth
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2329829/



Wow...!


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jun 29, 2009)

by th way i got a picture that kinda grasps the look of my face.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2009)

I got another character that's a rat-fox. :3


----------



## Vio (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm sure a Fennec Fox / Cockatiel is a bit on the... strange side.


----------



## Shaard (Jul 7, 2009)

Wolfox. not much explaining to do. It's not all that "different"


----------



## Yandere (Jul 8, 2009)

Vio said:


> I'm sure a Fennec Fox / Cockatiel is a bit on the... strange side.


 That is PURE WIN!!


----------



## Vio (Jul 9, 2009)

DeadBunneh said:


> That is PURE WIN!!


 
Thank you! x3


----------



## sephiroya (Jul 9, 2009)

im a dragon-wolf-husky hybrid,with a deep protective love for anyone who i consider my friend


----------



## Skyler Fox (Jul 9, 2009)

Mmm...mine isn't all that "Weird" so to say, but I consider my fursona different. Simply put, he's a red fox / arctic fox hybrid, with really interesting colors of mostly white, but a light blue mixed in. If his powers were real, he'd also be able to become a full (feral style, but not feral in mind) and a foxtaur.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 9, 2009)

Strange, but not mixed.  Original species.


----------



## Skyler Fox (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, but I suppose he simply looks like a normal species. *Shrug* I dunno a whole lot of liquid shifting foxes.


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 9, 2009)

Hyena, rabbit, deer combo here. Test tube baby.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 9, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Strange, but not mixed.  Original species.



Strange? I think that's cool! =^.^=


----------



## Danji (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow these are a lot of really interesting designs  Thanks for sharing! X3


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 10, 2009)

Forgot I was gonna post this. http://i42.tinypic.com/29prj8i.png without his antlers and ears are smaller.  Feral-ref = http://i40.tinypic.com/9vk48p.png He's simple but I love em.


----------



## picky (Jul 10, 2009)

my character Mystafreya is a Lion w/ a little Hyena that can lay eggs. the Hyena is noticable when it's a colored picture because she has spots.














I dunno if that's strange, but it is to my standards.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll second that, the fox/parrot idea is awesome.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 10, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> Strange? I think that's cool! =^.^=



Haha, thanks.  I put a lot of work into that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 15, 2009)

aay danji.

well anyway my current fursona (which is Quinn, and I'm trying to come up with a better one for myself) is a human who can shapeshift but likes to spend his time as an albino jackal/wolf hybrid. *prods avatar*


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 15, 2009)

DeadBunneh said:


> That is PURE WIN!!



I see absolutely no cockatiel traits whatsoever. not even the wings are like a cockatiel.


----------



## catanamu (Nov 23, 2009)

while i am seriously in love with Vio's design and Ratte has me out of my chair  i have actually designed a beastiary for my own mmorpg(if only i had the resources to get started) wich is made up of 16 base species types arranged in every combination of 3. these are anthros"wolf,horse,rabbit" ferals"wolf,horse,rabbit" fliers"feathered,leather,butterfly,dragonfly" serpent,plant,fish,morphic"spirit,slime,tech" the combos include

-humanoid(anthro)
      humanoid(shiva[extra set of arms])
      feral(were)
      serpent(anthro dragon)
      avion(winged anthro)
      sea(lizard man/woman)
      slime(giant)
      spirit(wizard)
      tech(cyborg)
-feral(beast)
      humanoid(taur)
      feral(two headed beast)
      serpent(western dragon)
      avion(winged beast)
      sea(lizard)
      slime(dire beast)
      spirit(elemental beast)
      tech(cyborg)
-serpent(snake)
      humanoid(naga)
      feral(eastern dragon)
      serpent(two headed serpent)
      avion(winged serpent)
      sea(gillsnake)
      slime(slug)
      spirit(elemental snake)
      tech(cyborg)
-avion(anything with wings)
      humanoid(anthro gryphon)
      feral(feral gryphon)
      serpent(wayvern [top half avion bottom half serpent])
      avion(dire avion)
      sea(diver avion [top half avion bottom half fish])
      slime(runner[flightless bird])
      spirit(phoenix)
      tech(cyborg)
-sea(fish)
      humanoid(mer)
      feral(shark)
      serpent(eel)
      avion(ray)
      sea(sea serpent)
      slime(whale)
      spirit(jellyfish)
      tech(cyborg)
-slime(pure muscle)
  humanoid(golem)
      feral(guardian beast)
      serpent(guardian snake)
      avion(guardian bird)
      sea(guardian fish)
      slime(polymorph)
      spirit(undead)
      tech(nanomorph)
-spirit(whisp)
      humanoid(ghost)
      feral(ghost beast)
      serpent(ghost snake)
      avion(ghost avion)
      sea(ghost fish)
      slime(managoop)
      spirit(elemental)
      tech(magitech tank)
-tech(mech walker)
      humanoid(android)
      feral(mech beast)
      serpent(mech snake)
      avion(mech avion)
      sea(mech fish)
      slime(technomorph)
      spirit(nanite cloud)
      tech(tank)

the third aspect of the creature is mearly additional attributes added to the basic form wich brings the total number of base forms to 16*17=272 and the total number of species and their backgrounds to a staggering 16*17*17=4624

each species has its own background and place in the world already (yes i have no life  )


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 23, 2009)

does a cogfur count?  it runs along the side of candid but noting dominating in any trait to a specific breed.

EDIT: OK i just found a sub that counts as one
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3078739/
elephant-shrew.


----------



## RitaFennec (Nov 24, 2009)

sry my fursonna's not very strange just a fennec fox/skunk


----------



## Farelle (Nov 24, 2009)

i dont know if it's a "strange" combination if it's just in one race "cat", but I've not seen a cheetah, snow leopard, lynx, human, "cat" hybrid before 

and i also have a non- fursona hybrid called na-du-ra, it's a mix between a deer, cat-like and something with big black thorns on it's back  can't describe it very well and the picture isn't on my pc sadly >.<

but here is a picture of my little anthro^^


----------



## Skidd (Nov 24, 2009)

Corgi + Raccoon = Raccorgi





And here's a terribly colored anthro design for her. There's not a WHOLE lot of coon in there, but *shrug*.


----------



## Frayah (Nov 24, 2009)

I wouldn't say i'm a strang mix, but hey, i'm gonan through it out there. ^^ i'm a Newfoundland-Rough Collie mix. I'm in my signature and my avatar. wibeke from CS drew my signature picture, Shima from CS did the avatar.


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Nov 25, 2009)

Frayah said:


> I wouldn't say i'm a strang mix, but hey, i'm gonan through it out there. ^^ i'm a Newfoundland-Rough Collie mix. I'm in my signature and my avatar. wibeke from CS drew my signature picture, Shima from CS did the avatar.


 
Still would call it something, us collies are not very common then adding in another breed that isnt very big on the list of prefered animal is a plus. Im a Tricolored bordercollie wolf mix myself, more collir then wolf.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 25, 2009)

I know someone who's fursona is a sea urchin narwhal. :3
His friends made him get a 'normal' furry one.. :<
So his other 'sona is a Raccoon/Red Panda


----------



## Hyasinth (Nov 27, 2009)

sure. jackal/bicorn/owl. Ref sheet here so you can see. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2119877/

started as a wolf/horse and slowly evolved. I love him best now. <3


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 27, 2009)

My current character is fucked up  Fucking look at it.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 27, 2009)

i made up these beast creatures in middle school
one was an orphan who never told any one her name so after awhile plain old beastcub just sort of became her name





i have a few beast speices i made up, none are any specific combo of animals but show certain traits (hooves, antlers, cat ears, boar tusks, ect)


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm an Ermine Demon/Dhole mix ^^


----------



## Lobar (Nov 27, 2009)

My character is currently a cross between a non-humanoid grey squirrel and a pineapple.  The pineapple manifests itself through a leafy stem atop his head, from which he can fire a powerful and delicious Pineapple Beam.  I don't have any art of him since that was added though.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 28, 2009)

Lobar said:


> My character is currently a cross between a non-humanoid grey squirrel and a pineapple.  The pineapple manifests itself through a leafy stem atop his head, from which he can fire a powerful and delicious Pineapple Beam.  I don't have any art of him since that was added though.



sounds like a pokemon 
(no seriously, its not a far cry from something liek bulbasaur, a pineapple squirrel makes as much sense as a dinosaur flower)


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 28, 2009)

When I first read about your fursona, I thought it would look weird, but it actually looks pretty great and seems pretty natural ^ ^


----------



## Lobar (Nov 28, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> sounds like a pokemon
> (no seriously, its not a far cry from something liek bulbasaur, a pineapple squirrel makes as much sense as a dinosaur flower)



Eh I guess so.  Hadn't really occured to me.  The Pineapple Beam is more of a joke than anything.  If you get him drunk first it also makes pina coladas!


----------



## Nargle (Nov 29, 2009)

Before I switched to German Spitz, I was originally a Pembroke Welsh Corgi/Barn Owl mix. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1859202

I haven't drawn my German Spitz character yet, but Novaluna has: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3054826
(BTW Almost done with my half of the trade!!)


----------



## Seas (Dec 8, 2009)

My fursona is an original species. It has traits most found in a number of different species far from eachother (lizards, cats, amphibians, etc.). 
I made it plausible but it still may be seen as strange.


----------



## Faux (Dec 9, 2009)

This girl's my alt. fursona. :U
She's not really a crazy mix (compared to some of the ones posted here), but she's a domestic cat with antlers. If that counts?
Haha.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 9, 2009)

That is adorable Faux.

Also I want to make a hybrid character so badly but idk D:


----------



## pandragon (Dec 9, 2009)

My dragon character is basically a giant hybrid mix of like ten different animals. It's a facet of her speciestype, actually. ^^

I've always loved weird hybrids. I grew up watching The Wuzzles, for crying out loud! In high school I made up a species that was part tree kangaroo, part rodent, and part something else entirely.

I like to put random species characteristics where they don't belong. (Wings on anything, feathers plus fur, scales in weird places, etc.) It's a lot of fun, and a good creativity exercise.


----------



## verias (Dec 9, 2009)

Mine's a crimson striped tigox (red fox/tiger mix)
Primarily it made the most sense based on my personality, and from what I've been told about how others see me.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3111263/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/912560/


----------



## deadboy180 (Dec 10, 2009)

Technically, I'm not a mix. However, my colleague and I make up a decent Human/Dragon team. I think that that mix is quite a strange one in itself.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 10, 2009)

Dire wolf/ Saber Tooth Tiger here. In sig and avatar.


----------



## WulfyWaffle (Dec 14, 2009)

Jackalwox (Jackal/wolf/fox) There are pictures, but I don't have a reference sheet to make my fursona appear easier to get a mental picture of. My SL avatar is kinda close, but it doesn't work. ^^;

I only wonder if there are other Jackal+wolf+fox hybrids out there.


----------



## catanamu (Dec 18, 2009)

has anyone ever heard of a lapine naga? mines a solid black fur/scale naga with large yellow eyes and black misty wings long ears and a cutely twitching nose.
of course thats only one of many many thousands of fursonas i developed, most of wich are quite comon but a few combos i never seen before have come up


----------



## Gight (Dec 18, 2009)

Would a Bat-Hyena count?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm a Dhermon, which is a Dhole/Ermine Demon hybrid ^^ That is wat my Fursona is as a result.


----------

